# If you could only use 1 detailing car brand



## apple8570i (Apr 30, 2014)

Only been car detailing for since February and to start me off a bought a range of different products and brands from my local Halfords. Now I understand more about car detailing products, there uses, applying them etc. When I have used all my current products am ready to try something new.

I know most car detailers use a variety of brands within there car detailing collection but my question is if you could only use ONE detailing brand for the rest of your car detailing life what brand would it be and why?

Probably most of you are going to ask me mine and like I said above only been car detailing since February and when my current product run out am going to start from fresh with new products. From a few months of research reading reviews, watching videos of the product in action, seeing photos of the final look, advise, reading through forums etc even though I haven't use this product yet but for been well priced and delivering amazing results with the look am after, my ONE detailing brand that I would pick to use forever is AUTO FINESSE.

Let me know your ONE brand and why. Also what you think of my ONE brand.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I would choose Angel Wax - excellent products that work, made by themselves and great value for money.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Probably Meguiars for the sheer range of products they do, easy to use too.

As to Auto Finesse, not tried anything from them yet.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym-used their products for years and never let me down


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I do like the Meguiars range and have used it for a few years but the more I use Dodo Juice products the more i like them so for me I would have to go with DJ.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Autosmart for me , 

Reason is the van turns up it's a one stop shop and everything they offer does what I need it to do .

Your brand is fine if it suits your needs


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Finishkare or Dodo Juice


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

Auto finesse every time, the products are easy to use & give fantastic results.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Probably Autosmart for me as they are great value for money and do what they say on the tin.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmmmm tough one

Have to auto finesse though. Haven't used a product I don't like yet and have tried 90% of them


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

That is a hard one but i would go old school *Zymol* I just love there waxs.SJ.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not sure how you can choose one particular product "forever" seeing you've only been detailing for a few weeks. Reading reviews (often biased) looking at photographs on the net (misleading) don't tell you the whole story.

You have to try many products over a length of time, your skills at using products at this moment in time is still in the novice stage, you may try a perfectly good product applying it incorrectly and then dismiss it. Weather plays a vital part in choosing the right product, some polishes and sealants are very fussy in relation to temperature and humidity, a year cycle will give you a better idea of what you prefer.

I don't subscribe to the "one brand" does all idea, so many brands with some good, some indifferent products. You see members here getting sucked in by the notion of a particular brand stating it's the best thing since sliced bread and then only a short time later changing brands.

At this stage pick something like AG products, easily available, good value, and more or less does what it says on the tin and concentrate on technique and application....only when you've done that will you be in a position to critique one brand against another.

As you will notice from the posts in this thread there is no one single perfect brand, everyone has their preferred options for various reasons.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Most likely auto finesse. 

As they have everything. 

Polishes 
Pads
Waxes
Pre wax cleaners
Snow foam
Shampoo 

Etc etc


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Even though I've only used one of their products (citrus power), I'd consider Auto Finesse. Otherwise possibly Autosmart, Autoglym. I guess as long as it has "auto" in the brand name I'll buy it...


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Auto Finesse or AutoGlym.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

autosmart would keep me going, im using alot of the stuff already.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

United utilities


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

For the value and performance it would have to be AutoSmart for me!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Autosmart for me. 

Not jooped by the internetz raving about dodojuice/autofinesse, Autosmart do an equvilent if not better product for a fraction of the cost. 


Wax is only as good as the paint your applying it to - if your doing a veyron then i can understand the appeal of boutique waxes etc, but for your avarage car owner like me with a 3yr old rep car 320d, autosmart wax is more than good enough.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tough one its between Autosmart and Beaver car care


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I use a few brands, but predominantly AutoGlym as its a safe choice. 

Good performance level at a reasonable price. AutoSmart seems to have a strong following and great rep too.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats a tough one 

Either CarChem or AutoSmart

The reason being, they are value for money and do exactly what they are suppose to do. 

I use plenty of other brands because they work for me, I like them etc. But if it came down to choosing it would be either of them 2


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

You can't really beat Autosmart.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

For the range, price and overall quality of product it would have to be AutoSmart.

AngelWax if I was splashing the cash :thumb:


----------



## Cult_x (Oct 24, 2011)

Would have to be dodo juice for me. Don't know why but most of my products are dodo, I just get on with them really well. Plus would have to match my maxxed up bag lol


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Chemical Guys.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Autosmart for me.


----------



## Rusty Sponge (Apr 15, 2014)

Autosmart for me. Everything is done in house from concept to testing, they won't release something if there not 110% sure that it works. Plus there isn't any over priced crap media that goes with their products. It works well and that's it.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I need products that work and do exactly what they're supposed to do, without costing a fortune just to create an air of exclusivity AND without any marketing hype and bullsh1t - therefore it's Autosmart all the way for me.


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

All of the auto finesse stuff iv tried had been great and they pretty much cover every base.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Chemical guys then auto finesse


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very hard: Bilt-Hamber or CarPro


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Car chem for me. They make just about every product i need and at a good price too.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Auto Finesse or Dodo juice for me.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Although united utilities is the obvious one In my opinion,there is no one manufacturer that has everything in their line up that is the (to me) best in it's field so therefore I'll remain neutral.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Chemical guys. Might not be the most fancy brand, but the have a lot of stuff!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Whilst it would be nice to confirm my bias for Optimum, Bilt Hamber and Serious Performance I guess I would not choose any of them but go for 3M (+Meguiars). This way I can use a polisher, sandpaper, glazes, polishes, sealants etc etc


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax, top products, great value.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dodo Juice or Zaino for me... screw it, i like to mix and match products.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Autosmart or CarPro


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

meguaires for me they have evrything and my fav polish m205


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's difficult to choose because some of my favourite brands don't produce every product for every stage.

At the moment leaning more to Car Chem and Angelwax.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Probably Auto Finesse for me.


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

Toss up between Dodo Juice and Meguiars - if I never had to polish then Dodo Juice


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Finishkare, AG or Meguiars for me


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Autoglym or meguiars for me.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I love optimum, Duragloss and a few other brands but if I had to live with one, I will go with Sonax. Very under rated brand with brilliant pads, polishes, sealants, waxes and even a coating. Not to forget BSD.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Auto smart most likely although after buying a couple products I'm becoming a car chem convert


----------



## Calvin8r (Feb 17, 2014)

Got to be megs for me.They have such a Huge range for everyone from novice to professional.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

dont auto finesse repackage alot of 'their' products though xD


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Dodo Juice or Valet Pro for me


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> dont auto finesse repackage alot of 'their' products though xD


Not anymore...


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Easy. Carpro!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been using *Car Chem products* almost exclusively for the last 12 mths or so brilliant cost effective products with excellent customer support

http://car-chem.com/store/


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Auto Finesse for me too:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Chemical Guys


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I simply would not be willing or able to box myself into using just one brand.

Autosmart is the brand I use the most, but does not offer everything I want with the results I want, hence why I use some products from the likes of Megs, Dodo, Bouncer's, AF, ArmorAll and AG, to name a few.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq. I've tried others and had some good results and some massive let downs, Gtechniq have been consistently great. Every person I've introduced to Gtechniq either samples or doing their car for them have always been impressed by them.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Gtechniq all day long. Good prices and good delivery.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Optimum Polymer Technologies for me...


----------

